
Former Google boss launches scathing Silicon Valley - onewhonknocks
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6245847/Former-Google-boss-urges-tech-giants-end-delusion-making-world-better-place.html
======
close04
> Former Google boss launches scathing Silicon Valley (dailymail.co.uk)

Can't help feel that the title is missing something.

> Former Google boss launches scathing Silicon Valley attack urging tech
> giants to end the delusion that it's making the world a better place

------
ur-whale
Many people in charge at Google are starting to realize the size of the
completely uncontrollable monster they've created and prefer to walk away
before the rest of the world catches up.

When the eye of Sauron moves away from FB and starts to focus on Google, smart
cookies like Powell will be long gone and the bag holders will have to face
the music,

------
barbecue_sauce
'you can target users down to the tiniest pixel'

What is this even supposed to mean?

~~~
Yetanfou
It means that Google will soon present a Pixel [1] with a half-inch screen, to
be worn as a ring around your finger.

It has some strange inscriptions around the inside which nobody has yet
discovered the meaning of:

    
    
      Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
    
     [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel_(smartphone)

------
clircle
Never thought I would see a link from Daily Mail on HN

~~~
dang
That's easy to check—simply click on the domain name next to the title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=dailymail.co.uk)

Some good articles show up occasionally:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0&query=dailymail.co.uk%20points%3E10).

On HN we care about article quality more than site quality. There are many
low-quality sites that occasionally cough up a good story. (Not saying this
submission was one of those.)

------
edoceo
Not really scathing, Jessica Powell, former PR head, also launching a book
about SV.

Seems well places article will boost sales.

------
fullshark
> ‘It’s very easy to forget that that’s electoral interference, that’s live-
> streamed suicides, that’s Myanmar. It’s really horrific stuff.’

Looks like another attack on big tech that’s at heart fueled by the belief
that Trump only won because of it.

------
robotmay
Is there another source apart from the Daily Mail? They're a terrible rag with
atrocious journalism quality and a history of bigotry.

~~~
greenyoda
Here's her original article:

[https://medium.com/s/the-big-disruption/why-i-left-my-big-
fa...](https://medium.com/s/the-big-disruption/why-i-left-my-big-fancy-tech-
job-and-wrote-a-book-b64c40484774)

It was posted on HN but didn't get much attention:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18155961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18155961)

